# Garden Planter as Tortoise Table?



## harleeprice24 (Jan 31, 2020)

Would this work for a tortoise enclosure? If so, for what age/size of tortoise? I don't have a tortoise yet, but I'm thinking that I want a Russian. I'm looking for something that I can house him/her in until I can build a bigger enclosure. Please advise, thank you!

Giantex Raised Garden Planter


----------



## wellington (Jan 31, 2020)

Looks narrow and it's expensive for how short of a time it would work. An adult Russian needs a minimum of 4x8 foot. This would work for a short time for a hatchling, maybe a couple years or so.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 31, 2020)

47" x23"x32" trouble is, the 32" figure is the total height, to the ground. So you don't know how deep it is. I have a suspicion that after you add substrate it wouldn't be deep enough. Nice idea, though, if only it were deeper.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jan 31, 2020)

Here’s a garden bed that works well with some modifications-





New Indoor Enclosure (Converted Raised Garden Bed)


Hello everyone. Just wanted to share my new indoor enclosure I made for my 2 year old Hermann's Tortoise. I converted a raised garden bed lined with light outdoor tarp and placed it on plywood with castors. I bought the raised garden beds from Costco...




tortoiseforum.org


----------



## harleeprice24 (Jan 31, 2020)

TechnoCheese said:


> Here’s a garden bed that works well with some modifications-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it!


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 31, 2020)

One member used a Lifetime raised garden bed like this and it looked superb when made into a tort home. Also came with a tent to help with humidity. I'll see if I can find the posts about it.


----------

